

Visualizing Alleged Collusion in Silicon Valley - jeffcmohr
https://kumu.io/jeff/hiring-collusion-in-silicon-valley

======
fizx
And here I was hoping that someone had scraped LinkedIn for people's
employment histories, then built a state machine/markov decision process-esque
model of the tech industry, and quantified how much the collusion depressed
inter-company movement.

~~~
TrainedMonkey
That would be fairly damning evidence. Compare number of employee transfers
between allegedly colluding companies to average number of transfers for
compared companies and if collusion is real numbers will tell.

~~~
rhizome
I'm not sure that would elide the desired conclusion, or at least colluding
companies could explain the lack of movement as company desirability,
stability, and fair compensation.

